# Mouse Wheel

## -flash-

Ragazzi.. Gentoo mi gira perfettamente pero' ho un problema:

Ho provato 100 conf diverse per far funzionare il wheel del mouse ma non ci sono riuscito.. Qualche idea? E' pluggato nell'USB..

E' un Logitech MX 510 ..

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Prova a postare il tuo xorg.conf o il tuo xf86config.

Prova a controllare se è decommentata l'emulazione del 3° tasto.

Probabilmente avrai già messo le canoniche 

```

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

----------

## -flash-

Si ho messo le canoniche e ho anche il Emulate3Buttons off..

;_;

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta la sezione riguardante l mouse del tuo file di configurazine di X

----------

## -flash-

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

Identifier "Mouse"

Driver "mouse"

Option "CorePointer"

Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

----------

## comio

il protocollo dovrebbe essere IMPS/2? o sbaglio?

ciao

----------

## -flash-

Provato anche con ImPS/2

----------

## Manuelixm

Non era off:

```

Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" 

```

Prova ad editarla così:

```

#Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" 

```

----------

## -flash-

Ho provato anche cosi',  :Neutral: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Questo è il mio e funziona tutto:

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Identifier   "Mouse[usb]"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

 #  Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "off"

   Option      "Name"      "AutoDetected"

   Option      "Protocol"   "auto"

   Option      "Vendor"   "AutoDetected"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

```

----------

## -flash-

L'ho messo ma non va...

Il mouse funziona ma niente wheel..

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *-flash- wrote:*   

> Provato anche con ImPS/2

 

Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

Prova a scriverlo correttamente tutto maiuscolo...

----------

## -flash-

Eh non cambia naturalmente

----------

## Manuelixm

Scusa la banalità, ma riavvii X dopo ogni cambiamento?

----------

## -flash-

Owio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il protocollo IMPS/2 e il Device /dev/psaux

----------

## Giepi

Mi accodo, ho lo stesso identico problema O_O

E il bello era che un mesetto fa andava... qualche nuovo buggozzo?

Configurazione:

```

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection
```

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> # Identifier and driver
> 
>     Identifier  "Mouse1"
> 
>     Driver      "mouse"
> ...

 

così a me funziona....

----------

## Giepi

Scusa, eh, ma abbiamo la configurazione uguale eppure non va   :Shocked: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Nel kernel il modulo evdev è abilitato? Altro proprio non saprei... bo.

----------

## Giepi

Ti ripeto che con lo stesso kernel prima di un update funzionava

----------

## zolar czakl

Come suggerito da Manuelixm

```
# Input device support

#

# Userland interfaces

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m
```

in xorg.conf  (stiamo parlando di Xorg, giusto?)

```
Option "Protocol"    "evdev"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/event1"

    Option "Dev Name"    "B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

    Option "Dev Phys"    "usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0"

    Option "Buttons" "10"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

    Option "CorePointer"
```

per Device

```
ls /dev/input
```

dovrebbe esserci qualche event"n", prova

```
cat /dev/input/event"n"
```

muovi il mouse che quello giusto si fa notare  :Very Happy: 

per Dev Name e Dev Phys

```
cat /proc/bus/input
```

in ~/.Xmodmap aggiungi

```
pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5
```

verifica con xev qual'e' il comportamento del mouse ed eventualmente gioca un po' con l'ordine dei bottoni.

Vista l'ora magari hai gia' risolto.

P.S. io ancora non riesco ad ottenere il comportamento che vorrei (MX500) - prima o poi dovro' indagare bene - ma almeno la rotella. :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

ho l'MX-310 (funzionante anche se non ho settato tutti i diecimila tastini per me inutili) e questa è la mia sezione di xorg:

```
Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier         "USBMouse"

     Driver             "mouse"

     Option             "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

     Option             "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

     Option             "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

     Option             "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection
```

oltre a questo in dmesg mi appare pure questo:

```
 $ dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver
```

----------

## battistis

mi accodo scetto problema con un mouse ottico a 9 tasti (ma me ne bastano 3  :Smile:  ) della KRAUN

settimana scorsa tutto ok

da 2-3 giorni niente piu' rotella ... che marrone insopportabile   :Mad: 

----------

## Onip

non è che fare la stessa domanda più di una volta ti aiuti ad avere più risposte, sai?

Anzi è una di quelle cose che danno fastidio di solito...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Onip wrote:*   

> non è che fare la stessa domanda più di una volta ti aiuti ad avere più risposte, sai?
> 
> Anzi è una di quelle cose che danno fastidio di solito...

 

@battist: Onip ha perfettamente ragione, continua la discussione nel thread che hai iniziato per favore.

----------

## battistis

 *Onip wrote:*   

> non è che fare la stessa domanda più di una volta ti aiuti ad avere più risposte, sai?
> 
> Anzi è una di quelle cose che danno fastidio di solito...

 

che male c'e' ad accodarsi ad un 3d per un problema comune?

nn ho mico creato piu' 3d, mi sono solo accodato....eddai

----------

## battistis

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   non è che fare la stessa domanda più di una volta ti aiuti ad avere più risposte, sai?
> 
> Anzi è una di quelle cose che danno fastidio di solito... 
> 
> @battist: Onip ha perfettamente ragione, continua la discussione nel thread che hai iniziato per favore.

 

appunto io non ho iniziato alcun 3d con topic quello "della rotella", mi sto solo accodando visto che gli argomenti calzano con il mio problema.

e poi come facevo a sapere quale dei due 3d sarebbe risorto visto che sono entrambi del 2004?

alle volte i moderatori mi fanno paura   :Confused: 

cmq. ok rimmango su un 3d solo

----------

## cloc3

 *battistis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alle volte i moderatori mi fanno paura  
> 
> cmq. ok rimmango su un 3d solo

 

 :Wink: 

suvvia. equilibrium ha visto il link di Onip ed è intervenuto.

probabilmente gli è sfuggito del tutto il fatto che ti eri accodato ad entrambi i thread, anzichè aprirli ex novo.

in ogni caso, è bene evitare i doppioni perché, a volte, sono origine di malintesi.

per la rotella. hai provato un `cat /dev/input/mouse0` da console, per capire a che livello sta il problema?

----------

## battistis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *battistis wrote:*   
> 
> alle volte i moderatori mi fanno paura  
> 
> cmq. ok rimmango su un 3d solo 
> ...

 

tranquil. sono arrabbiato solo con la mia rotella  

sebra di essere tornati ai tempi di win95 quando nn c'erano i mouse con lo scroll..  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in ogni caso, è bene evitare i doppioni perché, a volte, sono origine di malintesi.
> 
> 

 

daccordissimo, proporrei di chiudere questo 3d e continuare su questo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3905965.html#3905965

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per la rotella. hai provato un `cat /dev/input/mouse0` da console, per capire a che livello sta il problema?

 

cattato tutto 

/dev/psaux

/dev/input/mice

/dev/input/mouse0

/dev/input/event0

/dev/input/event1

ma vedo solo i movimenti del mouse e dei bottoni ma niente rotella  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> in ogni caso, è bene evitare i doppioni perché, a volte, sono origine di malintesi.

 

Sopratutto, se uno stesso problema é spalmato su due thread chi legge un thread non é in grado di sapere cosa hai risposto nell'altro (e viceversa), quindi potrebbe suggerirti delle prove o farti domande alle quali hai già risposto nell'altro thread.

Nulla di male per noi, però analizzare il problema diventa difficile e questo va indubbiamente a danno del cercare una soluzione.

----------

## battistis

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> daccordissimo, proporrei di chiudere questo 3d e continuare su questo
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3905965.html#3905965
> ...

 

----------

